# Landing board ?



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all
I'm looking to install landing boards to my loft, what would you recommend for the boards? Oil paint or roof shingles, if paint,would colour matter?
thanks...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is Florida we call it THE LAUNCH PAD. ha....If you use plywood, use a good outdoor paint with primer in it. A brighter color may help them to indentify it.

Are you thinking of using the same shingles you use on the roof, I would use a distinguishing color different from roof.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Give it two coats of a good solid color latex stain. Do the top, bottom and all edges and your good to go. Stain it white or red and it should stand out pretty good.

Walter<><


----------

